# [Résolu][MONO] Installer la version 4

## zerros

Bonjour,

Je voudrai passer de la version 2.10.9-r2 à la version 4.0.3.20 de mono. Si j'en crois eix, la version existe:

```
* dev-lang/mono

     Available versions:  2.10.9-r2^t{tbz2} ~3.12.1 ~4.0.3.20{tbz2} {debug doc minimal nls pax_kernel xen}

     Homepage:            http://www.mono-project.com/Main_Page

     Description:         Mono runtime and class libraries, a C# compiler/interpreter

```

mais impossible de l'installer en spécifiant la version:

```
emerge: there are no ebuilds to satisfy "=dev-lang/mono-4.0.3.20"
```

J'ai ajouté le ~amd64 dans mon package.keywords, mais idem. Qu'est ce que je fais de mal ?

----------

## netfab

Salut,

Ta bdd eix n'est pas à jour.

Un :

```

# eix-update

```

et tu verras que la version 4.0.3.20 n'est plus.

----------

## zerros

ahhh. J'avais mis tout ça en cron pour mettre à jour eix et emerge ! Jamais je ne me suis posé la question s'il y avait des erreurs à l'exécution.

En fait le démon vixie-cron n'était pas démarré au boot. ceci explique cela.

Mercciiiii  :Smile: 

----------

